# 让你的终端同时支持中文和 PP 的背景：）

## sunmoon1997

在控制台使用一些中文终端时（如 zhcon, cce 等等）， 这些终端都将背景设为黑色， 把 gensplash  

PP 的背景都挡住了， 十分难看。 有没有两全的办法了， 既可以使用中文， 又可以有漂亮的背景

了？前几天 jackey 告诉我 unicon 补丁可以用在 2.6.9-nitro4 的内核上， 使我感觉有希望了， 

通过对比 gensplash 和 unicon 的补丁， 找出了 2.6.9 内核上实现这个“小梦想”的方法。具体该

怎么做了， 且听我慢慢说来。

首先 unicon 和 gensplash 都需要给内核打补丁。这里只以打上 nitro 补丁 2.6.9 内核为例。

1.内核解压到 /usr/src/。

 *Quote:*   

> #tar jvxf linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2

 

2.下载所需补丁并给内核打补丁。

http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/download/gentoo/distfiles/patch-2.6.9-nitro4.bz2

http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/download/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.9-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.9
> 
> #bzcat ~/patch-2.6.9-nitro4.bz2 | patch -p1
> ...

 

3. 配置和编译内核。

这里不多说， 假设您已经会配置编译和内核。只是注意以下几个选项。

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │           [*]   UNICON console support (EXPERIMENTAL)                      │ │
> 
>   │ │           <M>     UNICON GB Font support                                   │ │
> ...

 

gensplash 的安装方法见：

http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=132656&highlight=fbsplash

4。编译和安装 unicon 用户态工具。

下面 unicon 源码和补丁。

http://gentoo.gg3.net/distfiles/unicon-3.0.4.tar.bz2

http://www.magiclinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/gentoo/portage/app-i18n/unicon/files/vd_unicon-userland-20031122vd.patch?rev=1.1

http://www.magiclinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/gentoo/portage/app-i18n/unicon/files/unicon-3.0.4-gcc34.patch?rev=1.1

编译安装:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #tar jvxf unicon-3.0.4.tar.bz2
> 
> #cd unicon-3.0.4
> ...

 

5。配置 unicon, 实现在 gensplash 的打开的情况下显示中文。

使用新的内核重新启动机器。

假设你使用 gbk 作为中文编码。

加载内核模块：

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #modprobe unikey
> 
> #modprobe encode-gbk
> ...

 

配置并打开 unicon 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #setfont -u /usr/lib/unicon/direct.uni
> 
> 或者
> ...

 

然后退出会话，再重新登录即可。

对于使用中文 portage 的 gentooer，会相当来说简单一点。

只要下载最新的中文 portage。

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #emerge =nitro-sources-2.6.9-r4
> 
> #emerge unicon
> ...

 

编译内核使用新内核重新启动即可， 不过有个小毛病。

重新启动，直接登录之后并不能显示中文， 要退出再登录一次就可以了。

gensplash & unicon get to work together.

http://sunmoon.512j.com/fbsplash-unicon-1.png

另外还可以参考一下 jackey 的方法。

http://euler.acadiau.ca/~043936y/index.php?job=art&articleid=a_20041209_221844

----------

## qing

很棒啊。。

----------

## timeout

I added an english HOWTO in our cvs repository and also fixed a little problem of your ebuild.

Jackey

----------

## liuspider

 *timeout wrote:*   

> I added an english HOWTO in our cvs repository and also fixed a little problem of your ebuild.
> 
> Jackey

 

where is your "cvs repository" please?

----------

## Hauser

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> where is your "cvs repository" please?

 

http://www.magiclinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo/portage/app-i18n/unicon/

----------

## akar

sunmoon1997  :Cool: 

  讚！

我採有了 glc emerge，整正過程都很流暢，安裝好了。

好漂亮，真有點拾不得進來 gnome。  :Laughing: 

其中有一點，就是 /dev/unikey 的權限，本來是組別是 root的，我把它轉成 tty組

```
#chgrp tty /dev/unikey
```

另外，現在好像還不能在unicon下輸入中文， 我在網上找到這份資源，但好像過時了。  :Sad: 

http://www.chinalinuxpub.com/doc/tlc61/node147.html

真奇怪，我看 /usr/lib/unicon/modules內安裝了好多中文輸入法！！

----------

## sunmoon1997

 *akar wrote:*   

> sunmoon1997 
> 
>   讚！
> 
> 我採有了 glc emerge，整正過程都很流暢，安裝好了。
> ...

 

中文输入法，我也没有搞定。。：（

主要不知道是什么原因导致输入法不能用的， 否则就还有希望～

----------

## akar

的確輸入法直接影響了 unicon 的可用性。

其實我是被unicon“騙”了才安裝它的。 :Smile: 

看它的名字，還以為它是支援 UTF-8的，誰知就只有

```

ac@glc ac $ find /lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/ -iname "*.ko" |grep unicon

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-big5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-eucjp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-gb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-gbk.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-jis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-kscm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/encode-sjis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/kernel/drivers/video/unicon/unikey.ko

```

不過看了這篇的有關 公佈unicon的源代碼消息：拓林思率先公布“内核汉化”核心技术，真的有點感慨！！  :Arrow:   :Question: 

----------

## sunmoon1997

又完善了一下补丁， 修正了鼠标经过中文时， 中文会变乱码的 bug, 也部分解决了半个汉字的问题。另外还发现了 gensplash 有个小 bug, 不过一般情况下对系统没有影响(fbsplash_putc 将字体的前景和背景色反调了)。

----------

## akar

sunmoon1997 好勤快!!  這裏給你打打氣。   :Surprised: 

正在找一個好的方法更新glc portage 樹。  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrisyu

 *sunmoon1997 wrote:*   

> 又完善了一下补丁， 修正了鼠标经过中文时， 中文会变乱码的 bug, 也部分解决了半个汉字的问题。另外还发现了 gensplash 有个小 bug, 不过一般情况下对系统没有影响(fbsplash_putc 将字体的前景和背景色反调了)。

 

我重新下载了一下补丁,重新编译内核发现鼠标经过的时候还是乱码.

文件大小是 1552298 linux-2.6.9-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2

从http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/download/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.9-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2下载的

我用的是radeonfb

--

不过我的unicon没有重新编译过,我等回家再重新编译一下看看.

最后试了，编译后还是有这个问题

----------

## vyouzhi

收藏了

过些日子有用

----------

